# Wifi *UPDATED WITH WORKAROUNDS*



## mrandyp (Oct 15, 2011)

UPDATE - 10/15/11

Okay, so I have tried most of the fixes to try to get my WiFi working up to par. I've been seeing a lot of people posting new threads about WiFi and how it's not working. So I decided to the best of my knowledge to list them all here in one convenient location.

It seems when problems arise, the whole Wireless Settings menu is slow as can be. If the error pops up asking if you want to Force Close or Wait, just wait.

Fixes:

Go to your connection in Wireless and Network Settings > Wifi Settings > Click on connection (it may take a couple tries if its being slow) and "Forget" the network. Now sometimes you have to turn off wifi and turn it back on then reconnect. That will get you up and running again.

Next

Go to Wireless and Network Settings > Wifi Settings > press the menu soft key > click advanced > Wifi Sleep Policy > set it to never. Menu soft key and save. Some people while in this same menu also clicked on Regulatory domain and made sure it was set to "11" Channels.

Next

In the same menu as above some people have been using the Static IP function. I'm not 100% on what to fill in the boxes with, so search this forum and you'll find the threads people talked about it.

Next

This is what I used. It seemed like a weird fix, but I figured i would try it anyways. I would lose connection all the time. It would say still connected, but nothing would load. I have a linksys router, so I opened my router IP in my browser, logged in and changed the channel to something lower, like channel "4". Weirdly enough, after I did that, I have been connected to the WiFi for the longest time yet since two days ago when I installed it. Coincidence? Idk, we'll see in the coming days.

Original Thread Material:

Activity Wi-Fi settings (in application Settings) is not responding.

Wifi connects, will stay connected for like 25 min, then the green wifi bars in the status bar turns grey sand nothing that requires internet loads. Reboot fixes it, but when this happens, the whole Wireless & Network settings is super slow to respond and i get the error above.

confused


----------



## xavier11 (Oct 13, 2011)

wow, I just have the exact same problem!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Try this:

Open wifi settings... Make sure wi-fi sleep policy is set to "never".

If that doesn't help, try this:

Tap the menu button, choose "advanced". Change the setting in "Regulatory domain" to 11.


----------



## mrandyp (Oct 15, 2011)

no go.

all i get is "scanning > connecting > disconnected" loop under the WiFi settings.

i dont understand. I already did factory reset in CWM, wiped cache, wiped dalvik, reinstalled CM7 with no gapps or market fix zips and its still doing it.

when wifi is off the wireless settings transitions through screens flawlessly, when i turn it on, the loop starts, and it sometimes takes like 15-20 seconds to get from one wifi settings screen to another.


----------



## mrandyp (Oct 15, 2011)

Update: I can go in and forget the network and reconnect without issue. Otherwise I would have to turn off wifi turn it back on like 7 times and if I get lucky it will connect.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine was iffy until I restored my wifi settings from my DroidX, then it would FC and wouldn't show any access points so I had to reset and start over. It's been great now.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh yeah, forgot that one.... Forget and re-add the network is another fix.


----------



## xNexusPrimex (Oct 15, 2011)

I had the same problem. What i did was i went into my router settings. I was on wireless channel 11 and i click a button that says " check wireless channel availability" and it changed me to channel 5 and booooooommmmm! my touch pad is currently on wifi with no problems what so ever.


----------



## LukeS (Aug 24, 2011)

mrandyp said:


> Update: I can go in and forget the network and reconnect without issue. Otherwise I would have to turn off wifi turn it back on like 7 times and if I get lucky it will connect.


Same issue here, everything I want to reboot or disable wireless I first have to "Forget" the access point then disable wireless or else when I turn back on wireless or reboot the wireless does not connect and the settings page constantly force closes while I am trying to "forget" the network.

Turning off wifi sleep helped a alot. I am running WPA2 with AES if that makes any difference.


----------



## mrandyp (Oct 15, 2011)

I can't even use Android hardly anymore. It was working so well. Now The WiFi connection drops ilke every 10 minutes. I can't believe no one else is experiencing this. I did a restore and only installed the CM7 and I still experience this. It's actually a real shame, because most everything I have installed works and Android is running really really well.

Saddened.


----------



## pducharme (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi, I would like to add me to the people with that exact problem. Wifi can't connect and it's super slow to not responding. It's sad, I was starting to enjoy my Android TouchPad ( Now, I can't do nothing on it 

Hope it can be fixed by CM team


----------



## pducharme (Jul 25, 2011)

Just to add more details :

My Router is a Apple Time Capsule. The Channel was set to automatic, but was on "11". I force it to channel "5" and now, it works flawlessly, it connect automatically. I guess their is a problem for channel 11 with this driver...


----------



## mrandyp (Oct 15, 2011)

updated


----------



## mrandyp (Oct 15, 2011)

pducharme said:


> Just to add more details :
> 
> My Router is a Apple Time Capsule. The Channel was set to automatic, but was on "11". I force it to channel "5" and now, it works flawlessly, it connect automatically. I guess their is a problem for channel 11 with this driver...


weird. happened to work for me too. changed mine to channel 4 and it stays connected.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

See this topic for help with setting your router channel: http://androidforums.com/hp-touchpad/429699-wifi-channel-optimizing.html


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

man this sucks. I have tried all the fixes and still a no go. Since i live in a apt complex all channels are pretty much taken and no room what so ever. Anyone else got any fixes


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Wireless-n routers have more power and distance so updating your router if it's really old or changing the setting to use "n" only might be an idea. Otherwise moving your router away from interference and other devices might help. Can you connect if you're closer to your router?

I've had really good luck with the Netgear routers, about $45-60 depending if you get the 150 or 300 and they're real easy to install. Much easier than my last Cisco. One of the girls at work wanted wireless for her laptop and she installed the Netgear 150 by herself. I'm an IT guy, if that helps.


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

i am connecting it is just staying grey and not turning to green which means i am synced w/ google. my phone and laptop have no problems. this is super annoying. when setting up a static ip what do i need to use for ip? my router ip or wan ip.


----------



## Slaziar (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't mean to troll the parent post but you have described workarounds, not a fix.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

The fix I am using and it has worked perfect for 24hours now is to set the clock speed at 329 as the minimum speed. Apparently it has something to do with that. I will find the post and link it up in a sec. Simple and it works.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

....edit


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

ok this is weird. I actually got it to work. I finally got pissed and booted into WebOS. I checked to app store for updated apps just messing around in WebOS. Rebooted into CM7 connected w/ Wifi and now it connects and goes green. Yeah it is back for now.

@mortymouse. I took my response out. sorry for being pointed towards your post. I was very annoyed w/ the wifi and took it out on you.


----------



## dancon1961 (Oct 15, 2011)

after reading numerous posts about this issue, I tried a few things and now I'm having very few drops.
first I added the mac address for my Touchpad to my router, just so it recognizes it as an authorized app
I also set the wifi setting to never turn off (see previous posts to do this)
then I set the wifi to use a static IP, putting in the IP address, Gateway, Netmask, and DNS.
rebooted, then turned off static IP
and now staying connected most of the time, still have occasional drops but I can handle it because it mostly comes back on by itself, just have to reboot sometimes

don't know if it was just one step in this process that did the trick or a combination of them
maybe this will help others


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

If a static IP address assignment fixes this issue, then it sounds like it's a dhcp client issue...


----------



## Wired_In (Oct 13, 2011)

This fixed it for me -works on reboot now as well.


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

I posted this previously in another thread...

I found that enabling WiFi in the currently active profile (I used 'default') stopped the regular dropouts for me - Been going for a few hours switching between browser, market, bluetooth settings etc without a single drop. Was lucky to go ten minutes before

May be coincidence - YMMV


----------



## dbisgod (Sep 18, 2011)

Mine won't accept any changes to the settings I have to constantly shut it off and back on whenever it goes to sleep.


----------



## mrandyp (Oct 15, 2011)

dbisgod said:


> Mine won't accept any changes to the settings I have to constantly shut it off and back on whenever it goes to sleep.


If your talking about the never sleep part you have to select never sleep THEN CLICK MENU BUTTON one more time and click save.

I think this is what you are talking about atleast.


----------



## Rhenzhen (Oct 15, 2011)

mortymouse said:


> The fix I am using and it has worked perfect for 24hours now is to set the clock speed at 329 as the minimum speed. Apparently it has something to do with that. I will find the post and link it up in a sec. Simple and it works.


 Do you mind telling me how to setup to 329 minimum speed? I'm such a noob to this. Thanks!


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Rhenzhen said:


> Do you mind telling me how to setup to 329 minimum speed? I'm such a noob to this. Thanks!


Its in the Cyanogenmod OC settings. Min CPU speed


----------



## Rhenzhen (Oct 15, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> Its in the Cyanogenmod OC settings. Min CPU speed


How come there's no option to change it? I went there and there was no option.


----------



## mangkie (Sep 13, 2011)

Just tried to change the CPU speed. Yep, no option to change it. Am i missing a step? It just says "cancel".


----------



## cyber16 (Oct 14, 2011)

It seems that my wifi drop out issues are gone once i went into settings - wireless & networks - mobile networks and and REMOVED the check from Data enabled 
Now its like the TP will no longer try to switch into 3g/4g data mobile mode and leaves the wifi on.
I have a 32GB wifi only TP

I have only been testing this for a couple hours within my home network.
I did place never sleep as well within the advanced wifi, will be trying the screen sleep setting as well.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

mangkie said:


> Just tried to change the CPU speed. Yep, no option to change it. Am i missing a step? It just says "cancel".


here also no option to change it? should i use setCPU?


----------



## tswany11 (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't know if this is a different issue, but I can connect to my home wireless network and surf the web. The wireless icon on the notification tab it white instead of green and does not let me access anything else online. When I open market, gmail, calandar, gtalk, pandora, iheartradio, they all say "no connection." Everything was working excellent on Friday, this alpha build is awesome just yesterday this started. I have tried all the things from the OP (except the static IP), wondering if anyone else has came across this?

Edit: I installed SetCPU (download from computer and transfer file over to TP) and bumped up the minimum to eliminate this possible problem.

Edit: I rebooted into WebOS, tinkered around for about 2 minutes, updated a few apps on webOS, restarted back into CM7 now wifi works and now all apps seem to be working properly.

Anyone have any idea as to why this happened?


----------



## basliyal (Oct 16, 2011)

Setting the Router Channel to "4" seems to solve the problem.

It connected automatically after reboot.


----------



## Tomen8r (Sep 19, 2011)

Many users are unable to set the min or max cpu speed in the CM7 Performance tab. If you select any option, only a Cancel option appears. It is broken.

I downloaded a free cpu tool from the market and set to 384. I will see if that works.

As far as the Data setting on wifi, many users can't access that option as we don't have any mobile services set up. It is greyed out unless there is a mobile user option ...


----------



## ozrex (Oct 16, 2011)

+1 on channel switching. Had wifi problems since I bought my TP, even on WebOS. Switched last night from channel 11 to 3 and it now works great. Thanks for the tip


----------



## mangkie (Sep 13, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> here also no option to change it? should i use setCPU?


Yep. Gave up on trying so i just downloaded setcpu. Set it to 384 still dont work. Oh well. I guess i would have to manually forget the network everytime i reboot.


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

mrandyp said:


> This is what I used. It seemed like a weird fix, but I figured i would try it anyways. I would lose connection all the time. It would say still connected, but nothing would load. I have a linksys router, so I opened my router IP in my browser, logged in and changed the channel to something lower, like channel "4". Weirdly enough, after I did that, I have been connected to the WiFi for the longest time yet since two days ago when I installed it. Coincidence? Idk, we'll see in the coming days.


This totally fricking worked.. I have try every combo of disconnecting, forgetting, resetting you name it and nothing I do will keep a wifi connection for no more than five minutes. As a last resort went into my router setting and changed the channel to 4 and I have been connected for over two hours no problems.. Mind you I was losing signal at least every five minutes or less. It was getting worse every day. Works great now...THANKS!!!


----------



## s4pat (Aug 23, 2011)

jkurl said:


> ok this is weird. I actually got it to work. I finally got pissed and booted into WebOS. I checked to app store for updated apps just messing around in WebOS. Rebooted into CM7 connected w/ Wifi and now it connects and goes green. Yeah it is back for now.
> 
> @mortymouse. I took my response out. sorry for being pointed towards your post. I was very annoyed w/ the wifi and took it out on you.


this is what worked for me as well. none of the other stuff did. back to green.


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

cyber16 said:


> It seems that my wifi drop out issues are gone once i went into settings - wireless & networks - mobile networks and and REMOVED the check from Data enabled
> Now its like the TP will no longer try to switch into 3g/4g data mobile mode and leaves the wifi on.


This worked for me too.

FINALLY!


----------



## yajinni (Aug 28, 2011)

Just logged in to comment i changed my wireless channel to 4 too and it seems to fix it. Good luck everyone.!


----------



## MAN-AT-ARMS (Oct 16, 2011)

Using Channel 4 also fixed the issue of connecting to wifi tether (ad-hoc) on my phone.


----------



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

My wifi dropped a few times last night after I made some changes. Oddly the thing that made it stop dropping was leaving screen brightness OFF auto. I leave it at about 80% now, when I turned on auto my wifi would only last 20-30min. Just an FYI.

LLR00717


----------



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

yajinni said:


> Just logged in to comment i changed my wireless channel to 4 too and it seems to fix it. Good luck everyone.!


I'd try changing mine, but I can't remember the login to my router 
Can't find the manual to see if I wrote it down there either.

LLR00717


----------



## michaelahess (Oct 15, 2011)

All I do is put the WiFi On/Off widget on my desktop. When I wake the pad and it's not connected (maybe 50% of the time) I just hit that and it turns off, wait a few seconds, hit it again, bam back on.I've used setcpu to oc mine to 15xx can't remember the exact number, other than that no big changes. Never did the power save fix, maybe that breaks things more?


----------



## bakerk (Sep 19, 2011)

cyber16 said:


> It seems that my wifi drop out issues are gone once i went into settings - wireless & networks - mobile networks and and REMOVED the check from Data enabled
> Now its like the TP will no longer try to switch into 3g/4g data mobile mode and leaves the wifi on.
> I have a 32GB wifi only TP
> 
> ...


Unchecking data enabled did it for me.. many thanks..


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

michaelahess said:


> All I do is put the WiFi On/Off widget on my desktop. When I wake the pad and it's not connected (maybe 50% of the time) I just hit that and it turns off, wait a few seconds, hit it again, bam back on.I've used setcpu to oc mine to 15xx can't remember the exact number, other than that no big changes. Never did the power save fix, maybe that breaks things more?


Why not just use the Notification Widget instead? Then you can bring down the notification bar from anywhere and do the same thing.


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

"michaelahess said:


> All I do is put the WiFi On/Off widget on my desktop. When I wake the pad and it's not connected (maybe 50% of the time) I just hit that and it turns off, wait a few seconds, hit it again, bam back on.


If you haven't already, make sure you set the wifi settings to "never" turn off . That kinda sounds like your issue.

Also, the sleep or waking temp fix had more to do with the min clock speed rather than max. Think of it like your heart rate when sleeping- much slower than awake, but hopefully not too slow.  (unless performance governor)

Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## michaelahess (Oct 15, 2011)

That was indeed the issue, though I have to wonder if the power savings are better with it actually disconnecting? I'd rather have a bit more battery life vs the effort of hitting the button from time to time. Thanks!


----------



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

dancon1961 said:


> I also set the wifi setting to never turn off (see previous posts to do this)
> then I set the wifi to use a static IP, putting in the IP address, Gateway, Netmask, and DNS.
> rebooted, then turned off static IP
> and now staying connected most of the time, still have occasional drops but I can handle it because it mostly comes back on by itself, just have to reboot sometimes
> ...


Doesn't setting the WIFI to 'ALWAYS ON' drain the battery down quicker?

And if you set your IP address to static, then go some place like MacD, won't it fail to connect if they have a different IP range (e.g. you set to 192.168.1.88 and their router is set to 192.168.0.XXX)?

Lastly, I decided to purchase JuiceDefender Ultimate to try and extend the battery life by automatically turning such items as WIFI on and off. Anyone have any experience in using it and got some suggestions for settings?

Thanks

Frank


----------

